# HPNA card + DHCP setup

## Matt_C

Hi,

I have a Linksys 10M Phoneline network card.  I downloaded the drivers, compiled them as modules and got them run fine.  The problem is, I just can't seem to get DHCP working with it.  The module name is "il.o"

Whenever I try "dhcpcd eth0" it times out.  I edited my /etc/conf.d/net so that everything except for the dhcp line is commented out.  Any suggestions?

----------

## mikki

What card is it, and where did you download the driver from? Also are you actually running a PNA, and if so, are other machines running on it ok (or better yet, does this machine work when booted to some inferior os)?

I had a heck of a time getting my Linksys HPN100 card working, but I was trying to use the 10BaseT port, which wasn't supported (in the pcnet32 module). At least not until I hacked it in.   :Wink: 

If this is anything close what you are seeing, I can send you my diffs and instructions on how to use them. It's a simple module parameter to specify which PHY to use...

Mikki

----------

## Matt_C

Hi, thanks for answering!

The card is a Linksys HPN200 and it is based on the Broadcom 4210 chip I believe.  I downloaded the drivers from ftp://ftp.linksys.com/beta.  The drivers install under windows.. I just copy them over from from my small windows partition to my big linux one.  The card is works in windows, I'm using it right now.  The network is up, and every other machine (windows) connects to the router fine. 

Hmm, I think there's a problem with my configuration script in /etc/conf.d/net  

Other distributions of linux worked with the same kernel and the same driver, so somehow it's my fault.  If you want me to, I'll paste my actually config script in a next post.

P.S. -- One time the card light did light up.. But I was too tired and frustrated that I forgot what I did.  Its not in my command history either!

When I load the driver it gives a warning it about being tainted. I think I can ignore that, but I'd like to be sure.. could be something I don't know about in there

----------

## Matt_C

Well, it seems I got the card working.. sort of.  I can load the module, and bring the device up and stuff. BUT, I can't ping anything or see my routing table without the kernel panicking.  I'm going to try to recompile my kernel with APIC just to be sure.  If anyone else has had this problem I'd be happy to know what the hell is going on

----------

## mikki

Matt, 

Can you post the relevent lines from your dmesg output, lspci, /dev/devices, lsmod, etc?

I'm not sure about the driver your are using, but the regular pcnet32 driver should work fine for that card.

One thing you can try is loading the module with the 'debug' flag:

% insmod pcnet32 debug=9

% ifconfig eth0 ....

% ping ...

and post the output from dmesg...

----------

## Matt_C

Well, thanks for your help mikki.  Unfortunately the pcnet32 driver didn't help work.. HOWEVER, a kernel change from 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 to 2.4.18 fixed the module problem.  I'm running on gentoo now and I love it!

----------

